# Sharing A Few Acres



## .45

It just amaze's me that so many creatures can share the same space in just a few acre's. Most of the animals we have seen for 3 to 4 years, this is the 3rd year for the pheasants, the 4th year on the female fox, the skunk is a newcomer this year, as is the Western Kingbird. The birds come and go. Even the house cat has lived in the area for about 4 years.

Sorry about the quality of pictures, sometimes I don't care to get too close to some of the animals.

Less than a mile from my home... :?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

Great batch of photos.


----------



## Cooky

Cool. I know we aren’t supposed to like foxes but I do. You mentioned you were going to get a new camera a while back what did you end up with?


----------



## .45

Thanks guys!

Cooky.....I did buy a new camera. I picked up a Canon T3i with the high dollar 300mm lense. I didn't much care for the set-up, so I've already sold the lense, the camera is for sale if you're interested. 

These picture's were shot with a cheaper and smaller Canon.


----------



## Catherder

Awesome pics as always! Superbly done. :O||: I have greatly missed seeing what you and your camera have come up with.


----------



## Bax*

FANTASTIC pics .45! You really got some quality pics there 8)


----------



## threshershark

Looking good Festus!


----------



## sawsman

Nice ones!

Garfield the cat looks healthy. Must be stealing some of the Alpo... :O•-:


----------



## Ifish

Nice pictures .45! My father-in-law actually had a Mama skunk that lived in the culvert that ran under his driveway leading to the back of his property. She became comfortable enough with him she followed him around like a cat. He would lead her into the barn, got her hay when it was winter time, when she had her babies they were right there along for the ride and she never once acted like she didn't love him. It was a crazy thing, but pretty cool.


----------



## Al Hansen

8)


----------



## Huntoholic

Nice job on the Photo's.

I really like the skunk..........


----------

